# Unable to edit /etc/fstab



## developer11 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm trying with

`sudo vim /etc/fstab`

```
su
vim /etc/fstab
```

No luck


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

What exactly do you mean by "unable to edit"? It can't find the file? You can open it but not change it? You can change it but can't write? What is the exact error you're getting?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2017)

```
man su
...
In particular, by default
     only users in the “wheel” group can switch to UID 0 (“root”).
...
```


----------

